# Interview With God - flash presentation



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Enjoy!

http://reata.org/interview2.html


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Great! I'm forwarding that one on.......


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Those images are stunning, and the words are very true.... :thanks


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That was too beautiful for words.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

